

Ask HN: Is a job applicant from Google, Microsoft, FaceBook, etc better? - andrewstuart

If you get a job application from a well known large company like Google, Apple, Microsoft, Yahoo etc etc, does that make you or your colleagues think they are a better developer?
======
Peroni
>...does that make you or your colleagues think they are a better developer?

Better developer? No. More interesting candidate? Yes.

The logic is simple, if someone has successfully gone through the hiring
process at a company that's renowned for having a stringent hiring process and
then gone on to spend at least a couple of years at said company then I
already know that it's worth investing some time in finding out why this
particular candidate was strong enough to convince <insert-top-tech-company-
here> that they were worth hiring.

------
kasey_junk
No. Bad hiring practices are endemic in our industry. That is as true of name
brand companies as it is for companies you've never heard of (and in some ways
worse).

------
jklein11
Better than what?

